

Texas Instruments to acquire National Semiconductor for $6.5 billion - marcog1
http://national.transactionannouncement.com/

======
hugh3
Why did this website make me agree to an agreement just in order to read a
press release (containing no more information than the headline)?

~~~
smokinn
I was really wondering that too. I just opened the inspector and deleted the
node to read the article. I'm not accepting any legal-speak to read what's
already there.

